# My version of "buried not-so-deep", a work in progress



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Some of you probably remember SpookySam's "buried not-so-deep" prop from last year. Taking his idea, I set out to make a version for myself this year. Below are the pictures of what I have got so far. The box still needs to be painted for aging, but the basic idea is there. My favorite detail is the broken wood... I actually took a hammer and beat the heck out of the boards to break them 

However, in classic Taco fashion, I may have made my box too big. I'm afraid that the depth will prevent the skeleton from being visible unless you're standing directly over it. I could easily place the box near my sidewalk leading up to the front door, but would this be too much of a "look at me" placement?

What do you all think? Keep going with what I have? Or do I need to take it apart and reduce it in size?



















Here we see the foul ghoul that escaped her wooden prison!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Scary!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks good! Cute dog


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Quick Get the Shot Guns before she escapes..

Looks good, you could even flip it on its side so it appears that the box has been flipped while the escapee was attempting to get out.. This would solve any depth issues you may experience


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks pretty good, just needs a little weathering.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think it's too much of an issue exspecially with lighting.

Looking good so far!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you want to reduce the size, it shouldn't be too hard. just jag saw though the vertical boards on the sides. you wouldn't even have to take it apart...


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking good! If you are worried about the viewing angle being too steep for your skeleton, you could always build in a platform inside the box...make it look like dirt and decayed things. That would raise your skeleton within the box without having to tear up the outside or do any major modifications. It would also give you a hidden compartment to put things in...speakers, fog machine, etc.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

By the way - your ghoul is TERRIFYING!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's some good work, love the effect.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree, you could build it up on the inside and fill around with leaves or something. Looks good to me.
How far away will people be from the prop? That would be a consideration for visibility.
Might want to set it up with some lighting and see how you like it before changing it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep...looks good...all you need to do is add a spacer on the bottom to bring the viewing angle up


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd go with the spacer like others have suggested to bring the skelly up to viewing height. You might not want to get the box too close to the walk where the little TOTs could maybe get hurt off the sharp boards. I had done something similar with a broken fence for the side of the walk but am going to cut more stylized broken boards too avoid the really sharp jagged ones. I just wouldn't want anyone to hurt themselves as they run screaming from me scaring them!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

You can quickly give the wood that nice silver aged wood look doing something like this

http://miniatures.about.com/od/miniaturebasics/f/vinegarwood.htm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Neat aging link.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That aging technique works well on pine, too. If the wood doesn't darken enough for your taste, first wet the wood with strong tea to increase the tannins. Let it dry, then wipe on the iron acetate (steel wool soaked in 50% vinegar for a couple of days will make a nice concentration). Here's an example:

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3774

I'm planning a "Buried Alive" coffin this year and I'll use this technique to age the pine.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

I may have to try that with my boarded up windows, too.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok, so it's been a long time since I updated. Progress is very slow for me because I can't stand the Texas heat, so I seldom get outside to work. However, seeing as time was running out, I decided I needed to get something done. Below is the current status of this project.










I still need to do some painting, and the final product (when in the yard) will have the full set of bones as well as limbs, leaves, and some scrap wood inside. But this gives the basic idea of what I'm going for. As you can see, I added an elevated layer of jute inside to bring the skeleton closer to the top so you don't have to be standing right over the prop to see the bones. I'm contemplating adding an inlet pipe at the bottom out of view where I can pipe in some fog that will add to the ambience, but we'll see if the budget permits. I lost my job earlier this year and have been self employed since, which makes my budget much tighter than in the last two years


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Where did you do with the dog? He was my fav.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Your puppy could explode with cuteness! 

Oh---and your prop is good too.  LOL!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

looks great.
Also miss the doggy. LOL!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is looking good! Nice Work!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

man, now I want to build me one...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Turned out well, but agree with the others that the dog was scarier... hehehehehe.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good..
curious...why did you put the netting in there?


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Lilly said:


> looks good..
> curious...why did you put the netting in there?


I was afraid that I built it too deep, which would require someone to be standing nearly over the prop to see the contents. I want to set it back off some from my sidewalk for safety of the ToTs and the prop itself, so the only answer was to use something to elevate everything inside to make it easier to see. Plus, if my budget allows, I can pipe in some fog beneath the jute which will look cool seeping up and out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok that sounds good


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

cute dog! it's a nice idea! i would love to see the finished product!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good, but shouldn't the broken wood be on the outside of the box?

Meaning, if something on the inside of the box was trying to get out, the
wood would fly outward, not inward...


----------

